# What lubrication for metal cutting bandsaw?



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I'm going to be using my 59.5" bandsaw (I think it is a base Delta model several years old) to cut copper plumbing pipe (2 inch diameter, hammered flat in 2 layers). The metal cutting blade is, I think about 3/8 or slightly wider with tiny metal cutting teeth.

Lubricating oil, wax, soap, WD40?

Any other tips?


I dulled one blade already by not using any lubricant. I may have been cutting harder metal than copper, which I suppose to be is soft.


----------



## Daniel Peck (Mar 31, 2009)

Use a wax, oil will ness up the ruber on the wheels inside.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks; hadn't thought about that.


(even synthetic (non-petroleum based?))


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

In the jewelry industry we used beeswax on our saws for lube, it's sticky enough to stay put and melts easily as the blade heats up. 
Get some candles and run them into the blade for one revolution. You can pause in your cut an add more without removing the workpiece... provided you don't move it while re-lubing. 

Softer metals will tend to grasp the blade, dulling it faster and may clog up between the teeth, wax will prevent that. 

John


----------



## coyote97 (Apr 5, 2009)

lubrication is never bad, but often not neccessary.
If your blade gets paradontitis because of cutting copper, its cheap quality OR not for metall cutting.


Copper should be able to be cut of without problems.
With a HSS-Blade your able to cut steel, as long as your machine pulls it through.


For lubrication WD40 is not the best choice. (but better than nothing)
With an old full-metal saw we used pure petroleum.
If your saw has at least metal-guidance-blocs or bearings, you shouldd be able to use oil.
But not every oil.
For all cutting works (especially drilling) depphole-drilling-oil is very good!
Mechancialy, it stands very good, gives a fine flow and is very hard to get burned.
Even with a saw, a driller or with milling, its best for the tolls.
The more it gives the best surfaces.


regards


RR


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

thanks; I've got old candles; I'll giver er a try


----------

